# What would you like to buy?



## Satcomer (Jul 14, 2018)

On today’s Smart TV 4K time how much of the TV’s Smart function or do you use a TV box? I personally would like to buy a 4K dumb box and use multiple TV boxes for my Smart functions!


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 14, 2018)

I don’t use any of my smart TV features.


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 27, 2020)

Gebloss said:


> I need to buy something for house cleaning. What modern devices do you know?



Inside or out? Outside: Pressure washer  Inside: Vacuum cleaner


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 28, 2020)

hmm...
Dynamite can be a good choice for a good house-cleaning


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 25, 2020)

The first question is what are you plans for this sound system? Whole house or just the TV room or just two or three rooms connected to one source?


----------

